
Home Sellers Slash Prices in San Francisco as Number of Houses for Sale Rise - hkmurakami
https://sfist.com/2020/07/21/home-sellers-slash-prices-in-san-francisco-as-number-of-houses-for-sale-reaches-recession-era-level/
======
msie
My hope would be more meaningful change in housing stock such as the
construction of more affordable apartments but I doubt it.

